

iRobot CEO Colin Angle on lessons learned and the future [video] - alexwg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28EqGfNKe3c

======
pj_mukh
Colin Angle, Helen Greiner and Rodney Brooks should call themselves the
"iRobot mafia"

